# Mangrove Jack's Apple cider fail! What do i do?



## Mathiasau (16/5/19)

Hi! Someone who has experience with Mangrove Jack's cider kit? If you have, I was unfortunate to put in the cider essence BEFORE fermentation, I later red over the instructions later where it was said to be put up after fermentation. Does this have any major outcomes? If so, what can I do to correct it

Thanks!


----------



## Just Me (22/5/19)

I'm pretty sure the essence is non-fermentable. If so, I don't think there should be any adverse side-effects. Maybe just slightly reduced flavour.


----------

